# remeron



## 17522 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hello, This is my first post.. I am a 42 year old female with IBS/anxiety for 15 years. I am housebound because of it. It rules every part of my life.. I was just at Cleveland Clinic for a week full of tests.. The conclusion is IBS. I am in pain everyday.. I have had 6 surgeries including hystserectomy,gallbladder,appendix,adhesion removal.. I have come to the conclusion that I need therapy.. My gastro prescribed remeron for me.. I have tried Zoloft and it made me really sick.. Please if anyone is on remeron let me know the side effects.. I freak about feeling worse than I already do.. I need a life. I have 2 small kids that I am missing so much because I can't leave the house.. THank you so much..


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Hang in there! If this doesn't work for you, there are others that do! Just do not give up hope!!! You can have a quality of life! Just read alot in the ibs forums and you'll see that it can help and therapy is also an excellent idea!!! You're right- you need to live a life and you deserve to!!


----------



## 14486 (Mar 20, 2007)

> quote:Originally posted by ryleigh:Hello, This is my first post.. I am a 42 year old female with IBS/anxiety for 15 years. I am housebound because of it. It rules every part of my life.. I was just at Cleveland Clinic for a week full of tests.. The conclusion is IBS. I am in pain everyday.. I have had 6 surgeries including hystserectomy,gallbladder,appendix,adhesion removal.. I have come to the conclusion that I need therapy.. My gastro prescribed remeron for me.. I have tried Zoloft and it made me really sick.. Please if anyone is on remeron let me know the side effects.. I freak about feeling worse than I already do.. I need a life. I have 2 small kids that I am missing so much because I can't leave the house.. THank you so much..


Wow! Your story sounds a lot like mine. I have been battling IBS and anxiety for 2 years now. I've had 3 hospitalizations, tons of tests done, gallbladder removal, and my small children (now 6 and 9) and husband have really been affected by it. I'm still going through it, but am starting to figure out which meds work for me and which don't. I'll give you what advice I can. Remeron tended to make me a bit jittery when I took it in the evening. I kind of got restless legs from it and it really didn't help my IBS. Seroquel really helped my IBS but gave me terrible hangovers the next day and slowed my system down, giving me more stomach pain. Zoloft made me sick as well. My most recent combination is in the morning: Paxil (10 mg), Clonazepam (.5mg), Zelnorm (6mg) and Prevacid (30 mg). Before supper I take Zelnrom (6mg) and Prevacid (30mg). At night I take Clonazepam (.5mg). These medicines don't take my pain away completely as of yet, but they help me to function better and not to think about it all the time.


----------



## 17522 (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks you everyone for your posts... I have not started it yet.. Still freakin out. Mlr what dosage did you start on.. It is suppose to make you tired not jittery.. Oh well everyone is different.. Thanks again everyone..


----------



## 14486 (Mar 20, 2007)

ryleigh,I was on 15 mg of Remeron along with Seroquel to sleep at night. I think it might have been the combination of the two that gave me the restless leg syndrome. Give it a try and see what it does for you. Everyone is different. If you are anything like me, you'll be willing to try anything to relieve your symptoms. Good luck!


----------



## prettykitty (Jun 6, 2007)

I take Remeron now, this is my second time on it.I noticed it helps my stomach but not my anxiety and eventually my anxiety will get the best of me and cause my stomach to be upset..so how to break the cycle is what I want to know?!!I take a higher than FDA approved dose, 60mg/day combined with 1.5mg of Xanax - AND I'M STILL ANXIOUS ALL OF THE TIME?? The first time around I had RLS problem, but not this time??I did notice that it seems to work well right away because it makes me very drowsy at first, but after about 3 weeks the hope fades and I'm back to square one, only this time I'm paying out the a$$ for the prescription and I'm not getting any better emotionally so it's not going to work. I think I just need to be constantly tired and things may not be so bad, maybe eat a lot of turkey..all of the time..


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people will need a combination of the drugs and therapy to control anxiety. Sometimes drugs alone are not enough. They can sometimes give you enough control and enough of a break that the therapy can be more effective than it would without it.Unfortunately with insurance the way it is often all you get is the drugs.K.


----------



## CharminLover (May 16, 2007)

Hi AllI just started taking remeron 15mg at bedtime last week, it makes me very tired after about an hour. It lasts through the next day though which I don't like. It also doesnt seem to help my anxiety much at all.Ami


----------

